# 3rd party oasis covers with battery?



## TorontoSS (Jun 28, 2016)

Hello - was wondering if there's any 3rd party Oasis covers out there with a battery. 

Would be great to have an extra one which isn't as delicate as some of the leather ones available by Amazon (or expensive).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Haven't seen any yet . . . . . and I rather doubt we well as it seems Amazon is closely guarding the connection design. The only 3rd party Oasis covers I've seen do not have a battery.


----------



## TorontoSS (Jun 28, 2016)

Thank you Ann in Arlington. That's a shame and very interesting. I didn't know Amazon is keeping a tight grip on that connector. Apple lets people make third party covers keyboards. Interesting!


----------



## GirlFriday (Jul 15, 2013)

Nope, the connection seems DRM'd-on the Oasis I had to replace, it gave me an "unauthorized cover" error a few times. One of the Kindle specialists that helped me said Amazon will start selling the cases by themselves this fall.


----------



## TorontoSS (Jun 28, 2016)

That is true - many people have gotten that unauthorised cover note.  Very good point.  In the UK, they have started to sell the covers separately.  I believe they have in the US too but for some reason just the Merlot one.  

Very interesting that they've DRM'd it.  I guess they will get a lot of profit from the covers - although only some will buy it since it comes with a cover.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

GirlFriday said:


> Nope, the connection seems DRM'd-on the Oasis I had to replace, it gave me an "unauthorized cover" error a few times. One of the Kindle specialists that helped me said Amazon will start selling the cases by themselves this fall.


Do you think it's DRM'd? Or is that just the same kind of message I get occasionally when I plug something into my iPhone and I get the message that it's not an authorized Apple accessory? I figured it just had something to do with the connection not being strong.

Betsy


----------



## TorontoSS (Jun 28, 2016)

We can only speculate.  However, there must be some propriety connection because it's July 15th, people have had the Oasis for 2.5 months and no one has managed to make a 3rd party case - I find that odd.  I bet they could sell some for 30 - 40 dollars and people would have bought it, right?  But this is just a guess.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazon may have the corner on the market for the batteries themselves; and for another company to come up with a similar battery may make it too expensive for the usual people to be interested.  But who knows?

I guess we'll see, eventually.

Betsy


----------

